# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Αγορά παιχνιδότοπου για κοκατίλ

## Giorgos89

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα. Όπως αναφέρω στο τίτλο θα ήθελα να με διαφωτίσετε σχετικά με την αγορά ενός παιχνιδότοπου για την κοκατιλίνα μου. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα τρία όπως τα παραθέτω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν οι πατήθρες είναι ανάλογου μεγέθους για κοκατίλ. Η αγορά θα γίνει online.

21,30 ευρώ


19,00 ευρώ



19,00 ευρώ



Πέραν αυτών οποιοδήποτε άλλο έχετε κατά νου μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε να το δω.

----------


## mayri

Για δες από εδώ καλύτερα...

11,99

9.26 €



7,99 €


Για κορόιδα ψάχνει ο τύπος....

----------


## Giorgos89

Πραγματικα η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη ακομα και με μεταφορικα απο εξωτερικο.
Οι πατηθρες κανουν ομως για κοκατιλ ή ειναι για budjie;

----------


## mayri

> Πραγματικα η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη ακομα και με μεταφορικα απο εξωτερικο.
> Οι πατηθρες κανουν ομως για κοκατιλ ή ειναι για budjie;


Δεν ξέρω αλλά αν αγοράσεις πες μου αν κάνουν και για σενεγάλης
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο Γιώργος μου έστειλε με μήνυμα τις διαστάσεις των παιχνιδότοπων. 

_



Το μεγαλυτερο ειναι σε διαστασεις 35Χ27Χ30
Και το επομενο 35Χ29Χ25

Στάλθηκε με pm



_Προσωπικά τις βρίσκω αρκετά μικρές, αν μιλάμε για Cockatiel. Σίγουρα θα μπορεί να σταθεί στις πατήθρες, αλλά το μήκος κυμαίνεται στα Cockatiel από 30-33 εκατοατά, λίγο μικρότερο από το μήκος των παιχνιδότοπων. Εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν θ κάθονται σε αυτό το σταντ.

Αντί αυτού, προτείνω την κατασκευή ενός άλλου χειροποίητου σταντ που και πιο οικονομικό θα σου βγει και πιο κατάλληλο για το είδος. 
Σχετικά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν είναι αυτά: Ιδέες για σταντ και Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά

Μαρία, όπως καταλαβαίνεις σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κάνουν για Σενεγάλης παπαγάλους, άσε που είναι πολύ πιθανό να μασήσει και τα ... ξυλάκια. Και εσύ μπορείς να ψάξεις σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο και άρα ακόμη πιο ακριβό είναι να αρχίσεις τα μαστορέματα. Δε χρειάζεται κάτι περίπλοκο, ένα όμορφο ξύλο με στροφές και μερικά κλαδάκια είναι ό,τι πρέπει.

----------


## mayri

Πειράζει να μασά τα ξύλα;
Συνέχεια το κάνει, και το κοκατίλ που είχα τα μασούσε

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν είναι από τα ασφαλή ξύλα και έχουν προετοιμαστεί κατάλληλα σαφώς και όχι. Άλλωστε αυτός είναι ακόμη ένας λόγος που χρησιμοποιούμε ξύλο. Παίζουν με αυτό μασώντας και ... καταστρέφοντας το.

----------

